# NT getting angry



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I have just have a friend. I cannot really understand him. He's too emotional. XD is this an NT trait? Lol. Or NF?! 

But i know he's an NT. He keeps on blaming his frustrations on me.

He is very stressed when it comes to money matters.

But i don't know what happened. He used to be a nice guy without care in this world. 

But now, he's blaming every failures to me.

Like he said, i used him as a stepping stone to achieve what i want?!

What the fuck?! Really?!!!! 😂

Is this an NT trait? Well an unhealthy one?!


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

Do you have any financial connection to him? Eg you are in business together or a colleague? Borrow or lend money? 

Please explain in more detail why he is attributing his financial stresses to you.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

SkyRacerX said:


> Do you have any financial connection to him? Eg you are in business together or a colleague? Borrow or lend money?
> 
> Please explain in more detail why he is attributing his financial stresses to you.


Because I'm everybody's psychologist. They're so fucking comfortable with me that they don't fucking know they annoy the heck out of me


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

so he just wants a friend to vent his frustrations about life? What a douche! 
Seriously though,and without knowing you or your friend, if he thinks you used him as a stepping stone about something then that's probably what the problem is. But more details would help.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

SkyRacerX said:


> so he just wants a friend to vent his frustrations about life? What a douche!
> Seriously though,and without knowing you or your friend, if he thinks you used him as a stepping stone about something then that's probably what the problem is. But more details would help.


Sorry. He's okay now. I tamed him hahaha. XD but he's definitely a douchebag there right


----------



## DonDuhDon (Dec 22, 2016)

It's called the over-critical thinking of one self when one hasn't achieved what he has envisioned through his P. He may feel unaccomplished. He may have even developed feelings for your ass because in his mind he's probably envisioned you as someone he's attracted to because you "understand" him by listening to him for long periods of time. I'm sure he's had sex with you in his mind. So this could also possibly be a sexual/intimacy frustration and his cookie-crumbs for you to pick up on. Lastly, it could be just that he's strangely in "love" with you but repulsed by you at the same time because you're in his friend-zone and he's most likely in yours.


----------



## Mr Oops (Jun 29, 2016)

There are NTs who need a psychologist? I think we need a nannies or house keepers.

If I understand NT states correctly:
1. Psychological help is largely unneeded as NTs are almost always in meta cognitive state.
2. Help has to be bound on sensing feeling aspects of life. Making us appreciate moments in Si and Se context.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> I have just have a friend. I cannot really understand him. He's too emotional. XD is this an NT trait? Lol. Or NF?!
> 
> But i know he's an NT. He keeps on blaming his frustrations on me.
> 
> ...


This honestly sounds really passive aggressive to me. You are trying to ridicule his behavior to make yourself feel better and blame his reaction on being overly emotional.
It seems like you are feeling hurt by something that we don't have enough information on to really judge and you are using an online forum to get validation for your own aggression.

I'll just assume that the passive aggressive wording was purely unintentional and that you are genuinely wondering about his motivation.

For that, I can just say that I am personally often really direct and ruthless when things don't go my way and am quick to blame others. Most of the time, for me, it's because others are genuinely incompetent and unreliable, but I do realise that I sometimes intentionally blame other people for a lot of other things when they did something that was genuinely wrong. So, I can understand him if he is stressed and needs an outlet. If you are generally annoying him, he could have developed a negative predisposition towards you. I, however, don't think that it's an NT-trait, specifically. It's a general behavior that a lot of people exhibit during stress and some as part of their lifestyle.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Tsubaki the Reindeer said:


> This honestly sounds really passive aggressive to me. You are trying to ridicule his behavior to make yourself feel better and blame his reaction on being overly emotional.
> It seems like you are feeling hurt by something that we don't have enough information on to really judge and you are using an online forum to get validation for your own aggression.
> 
> I'll just assume that the passive aggressive wording was purely unintentional and that you are genuinely wondering about his motivation.
> ...


Yeah that's right. I'm so evil right? I still posted this kind of stuffs. XD (who cares lol)


----------



## ThomThom1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Tsubaki the Reindeer said:


> This honestly sounds really passive aggressive to me. You are trying to ridicule his behavior to make yourself feel better and blame his reaction on being overly emotional.
> It seems like you are feeling hurt by something that we don't have enough information on to really judge and you are using an online forum to get validation for your own aggression.
> 
> I'll just assume that the passive aggressive wording was purely unintentional and that you are genuinely wondering about his motivation.
> ...


Boom! I love the truthful, cut to the chase keenness that NTs bring to the table...that is...until the sharp eagle eye is turned my way. I wish I had the ability to see things as clearly as that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah that's right. I'm so evil right? I still posted this kind of stuffs. XD (who cares lol)


With this, you are heavily supporting my hypothesis. I was never trying to claim that you have malicious intentions, just that it sounda like your views are biased an the topic sounds more like a call for sympathy rather than a genuine question. That in itself is not inheritedly bad, you are just at the wrong adress for that. It's not about him, it's about you. We are NTs, not your mum. If you are genuinely interested in understanding an NT, we are more than happy to help, but if you want to vent, your own subforum is a better place for that, because like-minded people might be able to help you with your reaction and how to deal with his behaviors.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Tsubaki the Reindeer said:


> With this, you are heavily supporting my hypothesis. I was never trying to claim that you have malicious intentions, just that it sounda like your views are biased an the topic sounds more like a call for sympathy rather than a genuine question. That in itself is not inheritedly bad, you are just at the wrong adress for that. It's not about him, it's about you. We are NTs, not your mum. If you are genuinely interested in understanding an NT, we are more than happy to help, but if you want to vent, your own subforum is a better place for that, because like-minded people might be able to help you with your reaction and how to deal with his behaviors.


Ok sorry NT folks.. I don't really like NT. Hahahahah. ;p okay thanks a lot. Bye. 😘


----------



## Helenka (Sep 29, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Because I'm everybody's psychologist. They're so fucking comfortable with me that they don't fucking know they annoy the heck out of me


O good gods -.-

I think you missed the whole idea of what functions are. Who said that NTs can't get pissed, sad, happy, feel scared or lonely?

Preference for thinking and feeling has to do with making decisions based on values [your personal or those of your community for example* - F] or not [T].

For instance, your post made me angry. Angry enough to reply to you 

Why? You used an universal quantifier, "everybody's". I don't like it when people are using words without thinking what they are saying. Just a teeny-tiny word, and I get upset.

You are not *my* psychologist. 

Another thing - I don't want to offend you, just point out that present situation can be changed - the importance of boundaries. If you are interacting with someone, if you are working with people who are not mentally stable as I do, you have to keep your boundaries. Otherwise you'll end up as their door-mat, which may be the case with you and your supposed NT friend right now.


---------------------------------------------
*An example:



atamagasuita said:


> Ok sorry NT folks.. I don't really like NT.


... and this is a F-type judgment. Receiving an honest feedback is not valued, so you decided [made judgment] to leave.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Helenka said:


> O good gods -.-
> 
> I think you missed the whole idea of what functions are. Who said that NTs can't get pissed, sad, happy, feel scared or lonely?
> 
> ...


Okay. I love you 😘


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Okay. I love you 😘


I am a very calm person, but this is really pissing me off right now. You were the one who made a thread asking for advice. Your passive aggressive comment, dismissing everything that is being said, are helping nobody and are just a waste of time.

You basically have two options. Either you start to actually listen to what is being said and try to make something of it for yourself to maybe expand your wordview, or you just don't comment at all, if you don't have anything productive to say.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Tsubaki the Reindeer said:


> I am a very calm person, but this is really pissing me off right now. You were the one who made a thread asking for advice. Your passive aggressive comment, dismissing everything that is being said, are helping nobody and are just a waste of time.
> 
> You basically have two options. Either you start to actually listen to what is being said and try to make something of it for yourself to maybe expand your wordview, or you just don't comment at all, if you don't have anything productive to say.


Ok love you again. 😘


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

*NT getting angry 😡 *


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sub_Atomic said:


> It's called the over-critical thinking of one self when one hasn't achieved what he has envisioned through his P. He may feel unaccomplished. He may have even developed feelings for your ass because in his mind he's probably envisioned you as someone he's attracted to because you "understand" him by listening to him for long periods of time. I'm sure he's had sex with you in his mind. So this could also possibly be a sexual/intimacy frustration and his cookie-crumbs for you to pick up on. Lastly, it could be just that he's strangely in "love" with you but repulsed by you at the same time because you're in his friend-zone and he's most likely in yours.


Oh! I haven't read this. But u got the point here. 

Here's a kiss (^з^)-☆


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

@atamagasuita I know you're trying to be cute and all, but I don't think the NTs see it that way. Just saying for your own benefit to show them a bit more respect. (Especially the xNTPs, they get angry right quick.)


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

holy fuck you're insane


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

winterishere said:


> @atamagasuita I know you're trying to be cute and all, but I don't think the NTs see it that way. Just saying for your own benefit to show them a bit more respect. (Especially the xNTPs, they get angry right quick.)


Okay.. Sorry NTs for saying i love you. （つд；*)(ノ_＜。)(ノ_・,)


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

tangosthenes said:


> holy fuck you're insane


sorry （つд；*)


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

:sighlol: :laughin: :spacecraft-1:

Ok. We love you too. And I would personally like to thank you for being MY psychologist, since you just made my day, giving me something to laugh my ass off about.

I'm laughing about the entire conversation on this thread, for the most part. Not just you, but yes, you seem to be out of your element here. Just try to take everything that's been said to you as someone's honest thoughts and suggestions. You don't have to agree or do anything. But taking it personally is not the answer.

People in this forum group are not likely to care whether you love them or not. We don't know you. Just try to say what you mean, and like others said, describe the actual events of the situation more specifically so people can suggest possible explanations of the behavior or the interaction dynamics. If you're interested in discussing that, that is.

Also, what exactly is going on in your mind when you post these "I love you" and "Sorry" replies? I mean, how do you actually feel, and why are you posting these kinds of replies? If you're sad or hurting or angry or something, say so. We don't know what you're feeling, thinking, or wanting. At least, I don't.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

JumpingBeans said:


> :sighlol: :laughin: :spacecraft-1:
> 
> Ok. We love you too. And I would personally like to thank you for being MY psychologist, since you just made my day, giving me something to laugh my ass off about.
> 
> ...


Oh i just dunno what to say. XD so i just love someone when he's angry hihi (^з^)-☆


----------

